# Gwinntt County 8!!



## biggabuck (Nov 11, 2007)

I shot this guy this morning around 9:00 am . I got down from my stand to do a little scouting and jumped him.I guess he didnt know what i was because i circled down wind of him and made a few calls with my can and grunt and in he came. Shot him at about 20yds. I wish yall could of seen me trying to reload my cva with gloves on.After the shot he ran right at me and fell 10 ft in front of me. Not the biggest but im proud. Thanks Mike


----------



## stev (Nov 11, 2007)

Mike ya gota stop that.Nice deer.


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Nov 11, 2007)

Good gwinnett deer..... congrats


----------



## clent586 (Nov 11, 2007)

Love the colors in that rack. Nice deer


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 11, 2007)

very pretty buck!


----------



## stev (Nov 11, 2007)

wheres my meat at?I want the straps


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice buck Mike, way to go!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Nov 11, 2007)

the base on his right side looks different.  does anybody else notice that.  nice deer nonetheless!!


----------



## biggabuck (Nov 11, 2007)

The whole antler is about 2 or 3 inches closer to his nose than the left one. Thanks Yall .  Stev, Its on the way.


----------



## leo (Nov 11, 2007)

*Congrats on your 8*

Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## stev (Nov 11, 2007)

Its in the water .


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Nov 12, 2007)

Congratulations, neighbor !!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 12, 2007)

He's a good buck.  That rack is unique.

Hoss


----------



## Jasper (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## hunt4big1 (Nov 13, 2007)

way to go good kill !!!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrats on a fine buck! That's awesome that you jumped him up and still called him in.


----------



## pnome (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrats!  Nice buck.


----------



## philtuts (May 23, 2012)

good lookin' deer!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Jul 22, 2012)

whitetaco02 said:


> the base on his right side looks different.  does anybody else notice that.  nice deer nonetheless!!



Now I do. Both sides look totally different. I like the character. Good bucks congrats.


----------



## mwilli24 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Buck*

Great deer for Gwinnet county.....​


----------

